# Got a Traynor YBA-2 Bass Mate....Head



## torndownunit

This was one of my gifts I bought myself with my tax refund.

It's a 1975 Traynor YBA-2 Bass Mate that has been converted into a head. It's a 2 EL84/2 12AX7 tube setup. They must have been a bass 'practice' amp or something when they were introduced. It was originally a 1x15" combo that weighed over 90 lbs.

I used to own a YGM-3. It was a fantastic sounding amp, but too heavy and bulky for me. I had often wished I kept it and built it into a head. So when I had some spare cash I decided I would try to track one down and convert it into a head. 

After doing some research I got interested in the YBA-2 though because it's a very similar amp but with no reverb and tremolo. I have started to like non-reverb amps, plus it would cut down on the size and weight of the head. I put up a WTB ad on Craigslist and got a reply about this one that had already been converted!

It sounds amazing, and really suits the Tele tones I like because it has a huge bottom end.

I'd love to track down the actually 25 watt Bass Mate head they made for awhile. This one is a conversion of the 15 watt model, but the 25 watt one was actually manufactured as a head.


----------



## bRian

> It sounds amazing, and really suits the Tele tones I like because it has a huge bottom end.


Now that's what I'm talkin about. Good score and congrats.


----------



## dolphinstreet

Nice score - I've been looking for these amps for a while. What other more well-known amp does it remind you the most of?


----------



## ssdeluxe

nice score !

I have one of these as well, modded a little by my brother edwardamp.com

mine just has a bit more "vocal grind" (no idea what my brother did, but he's a crazy scientist who really get's into the design, these are great to work on ! good quality, and roomy layout). It has a nod to voxland, but paired with an early marsh. cab can really go plexi. Its a great alt. tone to the other amp voices I use.

nice grab !


----------



## ssdeluxe

p.s. love how these have no standby ! ...probably would improve tube longevity, but its so "oldschool" cool. I've got the same tubes in it for years, I actually like the sound of tubes that hit the ceiling and just get more compressed.


----------



## torndownunit

dolphinstreet said:


> Nice score - I've been looking for these amps for a while. What other more well-known amp does it remind you the most of?


ssdeluxe's description of the tone is pretty good. Played at moderate volumes it has some of that vox chime, and when cranked it gets a bit of the Marshall tone.

ssdeluxe, I'd take a guess that he might have done something to cut down the bass a little bit. Being a bass amp, it is a little bass heavy. But using it with a Tele, it sounds amazing. When I get a chance to really dime this thing for awhile, I'll decide if I need any mods along those lines.


----------



## CocoTone

ssdeluxe said:


> p.s. love how these have no standby ! ...probably would improve tube longevity, but its so "oldschool" cool. I've got the same tubes in it for years, I actually like the sound of tubes that hit the ceiling and just get more compressed.


Actually had one added to my Bassmate 6V6 head. Now thats the model you want for TONE!!

CT.


----------



## torndownunit

Coco I was actually specifically looking for an EL84 model. Just because I have a lot of other 6V6 amps in that power range.

I left up my "WTB" ads in various places though because if anyone ever contacts me about a 6V6 version, I'd take it too!


----------



## Jim Jones

torndownunit said:


> I'd love to track down the actually 25 watt Bass Mate head they made for awhile. This one is a conversion of the 15 watt model, but the 25 watt one was actually manufactured as a head.


Never heard of the 25 watt model - I assume it used 6L6's?

Jim


----------



## torndownunit

They mention it on the Velvet Black site as running 4 EL84's. I have my doubts the amp exists though, and I think they might be mistaken. I have seen a few photos of the actual YBA-2A head like Coco's (not a conversion like mine) and I have never seen one with 4 EL84's.

Also, on Velvet Black they list the YBA-2A as 15 watts. I have a feeling they are more like 20 watts, like the YGM-3.


----------



## Ripper

torndownunit said:


> They mention it on the Velvet Black site as running 4 EL84's. I have my doubts the amp exists though, and I think they might be mistaken. I have seen a few photos of the actual YBA-2A head like Coco's (not a conversion like mine) and I have never seen one with 4 EL84's.
> 
> Also, on Velvet Black they list the YBA-2A as 15 watts. I have a feeling they are more like 20 watts, like the YGM-3.


I seen lots of YBA-2A's over the years (and worked on alot too, have one on the bench right now). I've come across 3 or 4 of the factory head versions, but I've never seen a 4 EL84 model. Even the 6V6 models are pretty scarce out here. I through my meter on the YBA-2A I have on the bench (it needed new caps etc.) and according to my meter and my calculations it is putting out right around the 18 watts.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Torndownunit : Nice score and I will probably fallow your advice with the YBA-2B ! You said you want to turn it in a head yourself, and I'm really interessed about it. Do you have some plans or informations about that ? It's could be really nice and useful ! 

How is the sound with some humbuckers ? Is it to fat and need to mod it ? 

Thanks for all information to come !


----------



## torndownunit

Ti-Ron said:


> Torndownunit : Nice score and I will probably fallow your advice with the YBA-2B ! You said you want to turn it in a head yourself, and I'm really interessed about it. Do you have some plans or informations about that ? It's could be really nice and useful !
> 
> How is the sound with some humbuckers ? Is it to fat and need to mod it ?
> 
> Thanks for all information to come !


The guy I bought it from had a tech from Ottawa do the conversion. He said the guy worked for "Vintage Soundworks' in Ottawa, and that the guy is now dead. So I can't help you much in that regard. If you put up an ad on here or ask around locally though, I am sure you could find someone who could convert it for you.

To be honest, I actually don't even play any guitars with humbuckers right now. I use all single coils, P-90's, and Dearmonds. The sound is pretty bassy, which suits those styles of pickups. You might need to do some small mods to balance it a bit.

Mods on these Traynors are never an issue though. I have my YBA-1 modded to JCM-45 specs and it only cost about $60 (and that included some other small repairs).


----------



## Yerffej

I joined the club the other day. good bargain amp. a tad noisey, but I'm really happy with it for the cash


----------



## RIFF WRATH

Just picked up a 76 YBA-2B combo with 15" speaker off this site. Tried it out with my bass last night, unfortunately couldn,t crank it. sounds awesome at low to mid volume. I have it shown as a 15W or a 20W but Yorkville site says 25W. At approx 55lbs I can't see turning it into a head. tried it ext out to a 2X12 sealed cab with sealed horn but I couldn't tell if any more volume, just spread the sound IMO.
will have a buddy try it out with guitar at first opportunity just because I can.
cheers
RIFF


----------



## torndownunit

The specs on the Yorkville and Velvet Black sites are causing me some confusion hah.

Looking at mine closer it's a YBA-2A, not 2B. I know there is a YBA-2A head, so I'd like to know the difference between it and this one. I am curious if this one was a conversion or if it was just a YBA-2A head.

Any of you guys who have worked on these know the tube compliment of the YBA-2A head?

Riff, I could easily believe these amps put out 25 watts. It has a HUGE amount of clean headroom too. I own a few other 15 watt amps and this one seems to have way more power then any of them. It's one loud amp.


----------



## Yerffej

torndownunit said:


> Riff, I could easily believe these amps put out 25 watts. It has a HUGE amount of clean headroom too. I own a few other 15 watt amps and this one seems to have way more power then any of them. It's one loud amp.


There is no way to get 25watts from 2 el84's. The tubes are being driven REALLY hard in the yba-2, but still only about 18watts. I saw inside the guitar version this week also. it was very similar to a deluxe reverb, but with el84's again.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

*Vintage Traynor*

If you go to the yorkville site, click on products at top, then scroll down to bottom left under discontinued products, then click on vintage traynor then click on bass amps and gives basic factory specs per amp. shows the Wattage but then says "sine wave 8 ohms". (As mentioned elsewhere maybe on another thread, (perhaps by brian)- what the heck does the sine wave statement mean pertaining to watts????)
be interesting to find out.
hey - maybe we need a special section just for Traynor owners-LOL
cheers
RIFF


----------



## torndownunit

Ya a section for 'Canadian made gear', and vintage 'Canadian Made Gear' would be great.


----------



## Yerffej

what sort of cabinets has everyone tried? I am thinking a 410 might tame some of the woof. I have only used the stock 15" so far, but I think a 4ohm 410 would be a good match


----------



## RIFF WRATH

*Wattage*

more confusion for me re: wattage. Yorkville site
on the YGA-1A specs it says "45watts sine-wave @ 8ohms and to the right it says 90 watt max ??????
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Yerffej

RIFF WRATH said:


> more confusion for me re: wattage. Yorkville site
> on the YGA-1A specs it says "45watts sine-wave @ 8ohms and to the right it says 90 watt max ??????
> cheers
> RIFF


probably like 45 watts rms, 90 watts peak. Pete traynor is famous for designing an amp that used 4 giant t.v. style tubes and put out 250watts rms. that meant that they could easily peak around 400watts. Word on the street is that ampeg stole one and copied it directly (svt)


----------



## torndownunit

RIFF WRATH said:


> more confusion for me re: wattage. Yorkville site
> on the YGA-1A specs it says "45watts sine-wave @ 8ohms and to the right it says 90 watt max ??????
> cheers
> RIFF



I found this on Gearpage the other day in a post about Traynor amps:



> Amp rated watts (especially old-school rating) are generally sine-wave input, highest output pre-clipping. Try running an amp with hard square wave clipping and the output can as much as double real quick. I can measure 70W or more from several of my various 50-60W Traynors when they are dimed.


----------



## bRian

I'm about to jump back into the Traynor fold again; this time with a YBA-2 head. I plan on building a 12" cab for mine. When I take possession of it I'll post some pics.


----------



## bRian

> Any of you guys who have worked on these know the tube compliment of the YBA-2A head?


I just checked the chart inside mine, it says 2 - 6V6's but someone scratched it out and penciled in 6BQ5. Right now I'm runnin 2 Groove Tube EL84's and believe it or not it sounds fantastic with the Telecaster. 

Exerpt from Velvet Black:

"Features
There are *two versions*, one has two 12AX7 tubes into two 6V6 output tubes, the other has [two?] 12AX7 tubes feeding a quartet of EL84 (6BQ5) output tubes.

[1972?] YBA-2A Base-Mate head. S/N NB-6100. This unit uses 6V6 output tubes.
original Sylvania 6V6GT tubes in the 6V6 version, original Phillips-Mullard tubes in the EL84/6BQ5 version

[1971, EL84/6BQ5, original Phillips-Mullard] *The tube chart was rubbed out where it indicated the 6V6's - I really wish this one had 6V6's - and in its place 6BQ5 was written in pen.* I believe the logo is one of the last block logo types (just before the parallelogram was used). The logo looks almost like the 60's ones, but it is slightly different, and is made out of plastic, not metal.
It has two inputs.
silvery grey grille cloth
Dimensions: 16 1/2 " x 9 3/4" x 8 1/4"; weight: 22 lbs.


----------



## bRian

> Also, on Velvet Black they list the YBA-2A as 15 watts. I have a feeling they are more like 20 watts, like the YGM-3.


Taken from http://www.traynoramps.com/products.asp?type=11&cat=66&id=394#yba2a

"25 Watts Sine Wave @ 8 Ohms"


----------

